# Jeep 2003-05



## maypo (Jan 12, 2009)

Can you plow with Jeep X or a Unlimited 03-05 and if so what would be a good plow for it Thank


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes, Dont know


----------



## champgymusa (Jan 17, 2011)

maypo;1467507 said:


> Can you plow with Jeep X or a Unlimited 03-05 and if so what would be a good plow for it Thank


I have been plowing for years with Jeeps...mu current rig is a 2003 Jeep Wrangler Sport with a 6'6" Westen Steel Plow..I do small parking lots and driveways and works great..


----------

